# ipfstat -t 'ST' column



## JPMallory (Feb 24, 2009)

Is there a guide somewhere that explains the values of the "ST" column that is shown when I run ipfstat -t?

I've got recurring issues where a remote office is trying to access a website that is behind an ipf firewall, and instead is getting connection failures.  At the same time, other offices are able to connect with no problem.

While investigating, I've noticed that the ST (which I assume is state) shows a 2/3 or 0/3, while successful connections are showing 4/4. Google tells me that 4/4 means a completed connection, but I can't find info on the other states.


----------



## vivek (Feb 24, 2009)

See man page for the info or see url:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.1-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## JPMallory (Feb 24, 2009)

Where in the man page does it explain the values of the "ST" column?


----------



## vivek (Feb 24, 2009)

From the man page:


> Show the state table in a way similar to the  way  top(1)  shows the  process


It means read top command man page to get information about output.


----------



## JPMallory (Feb 24, 2009)

Heh.

Ok.  Where in the 'top' man page does it explain what the values in the 'ST' column shown by the 'ipfstat -t' command mean?


----------

